
Persistent Gmail Issues, causing quality degradation - mythoughtsonly
The Web version has deleted many emails after they have been sent for some odd reason. Half the time when I am writing emails, I get two diff errors, &quot;Message could not be sent. Check your network and try again&quot; in red and a yellow one that says &quot;Oops...the system encountered a problem - Retrying&quot;.<p>When I have a persistent cable connection, with a new macbook pro etc. Everything else works fine.<p>The second issue is that even the app is very buggy, about 25% of the time when an email is opened, the screen simply doesn&#x27;t render the controls (area to type, reply, etc)... I have a iPhone7, everything else works as it always has...<p>I&#x27;ve been a user since day 1, but I think feature bloat and lack of testing is really affecting (power) users like myself. Can anyone recommend viable alternatives?
======
helph67
I have been using Fastmail for many years (on desktop) and am very happy to
recommend their service. You can begin with a free trial before committing!
[https://www.fastmail.com/](https://www.fastmail.com/)

